# sign painting



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

heres one of our latest out of www.torontomuralists.ca 

we used a 7027 sky jack and hand paint the letters and raspberry,,,for the spheres we hand painted the circle in and then used spray paint shading cans

oh we also painted the exterior


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey Jason, what's process of laying that out?


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

usually if we can we project in full, that means we need enough clearance for the projector to put the full image on wall, here we didnt have enough room. so we grid the wall and also the projection image. we put the sky jack length wise at one end the projector at the other end draw it out. took about four different projections


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

jason123 said:


> usually if we can we project in full, that means we need enough clearance for the projector to put the full image on wall, here we didnt have enough room. so we grid the wall and also the projection image. we put the sky jack length wise at one end the projector at the other end draw it out. took about four different projections



I've never seen that done. If you have some pics that would be cool.


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

jason123 said:


> heres one of our latest out of www.torontomuralists.ca
> 
> we used a 7027 sky jack and hand paint the letters and raspberry,,,for the spheres we hand painted the circle in and then used spray paint shading cans
> 
> oh we also painted the exterior


Awesome stuff man. Do you do smaller projects as well? Ie kids room landscapes, home theatre scenery, Etc? Im painting throughout oakville, Mississauga, and Toronto, and would love to see more of your work.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Thats pretty cool, do you mask anything off..or do you free hand spray paint? Is it a digital projection?


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow great job. Does this type of work pay well? I'm thinking of getting into this type of work i Ottawa. Adding it to my list of services. I did a lot of drawing in University.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

it pays well . the days are long haul 4ss for two weeks then recuperate


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

heres a link to the video i made for this project


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Impressive!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the heads up. 

Cool project, nice funky vid.

Keep it up!!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Great graffiti!:thumbsup:


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Great work!

That location use to be a Tim Hortons, can't believe they closed down.


----------

